# Dark Malt Powder



## mosto (5/1/16)

I've just discovered I can access to some Dark Malt Powder from work for nothing (not stealing, their happy for me to grab a couple of kg's now and then). Looking into it a bit more, it's actually roasted barley that's been milled to a fine flour, bakeries use it to add flavour and colour to certain styles of bread.

Any reason I couldn't use this in brewing where roasted barley is called for?

I BIAB so stuck sparge isn't an issue. Dough balls are an obvious issue but if I add it carefully I think I can get around that.

One potential concern is whether, being so fine, it could make it's way through the BIAB bag and into the boil.

Any other pros and cons anyone can see?


----------



## Bribie G (5/1/16)

Are you sure it's not dark dried malt extract? I've been on a couple of bakery sites and that's what they mention.
What does it taste like when you dip your finger in for a slurp?


----------



## indica86 (5/1/16)

Bakers do use malted grain, crushed not extract.

Probably wouldn't be heaps fresh.
Try it and see,


----------



## mosto (5/1/16)

I thought it was extract when I first seen it on a product list, so spoke to one of our R&D guys who told me it's roasted malt barley milled into flour. It's not sweet at all and has a bitter, burnt flavour. Not good on it's own but I think would add a nice roastiness in small amounts, just as crushed roast barley does. I've been thinking it's time to brew a stout so might use this and see how it goes.


----------



## klangers (11/1/16)

Give it a go. I'd wager that there could be a risk of astringency due to the husks being all crushed up.


----------

